# I just started karate!



## bextacyaddict (Jul 17, 2009)

i know im gonna be sore tomorrow lol all that punching seemed really hard on my muscles! i really enjoyed it though and cant wait to go next week!

has anyone else done a martial art? do you find it helps you tone up/feel fitter?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL, I took karate when I was 8 and got up to a yellow belt.
It's a great work out, though! Great combination of muscle toning/ strengthening and cardio,


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to get into it.  It's really good for the Core.  I'm really sloppy when doing Kickboxing still so this could really help me out.  Good for you!  And enjoy!


----------



## themaczealot (Jul 20, 2009)

I did Karate when I was a kid but didn't get too far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The gym gets sooo darn boring I should look into this.


----------

